# Amazing :)



## Moonface10 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you soooo much to the person who has helped me super quickly to find out a brand I was looking for and have been for years.
I have another question... I had this concealer (at the same time as the pressed powder in last post) again, not much to go on at all as are no labels or anything but it would be amazing if anyone knew where this concealer is from. I don’t know if it’s a tester size or normal.

I had a box of make up given to me by an old friend and only kept a few things then passed the rest on as I don’t wear much but this and the powder were two of those things and were AMAZING!
Please if anyone can help.... TI


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 15, 2021)

And that one looks like the Armani High Precision Retouch.









						High Precision Retouch Concealer -  Armani Beauty
					

High Precision Retouch Concealer by Giorgio Armani Beauty. Moisturizing formula that blurs the look of imperfections and dark circles for radiant looking skin.




					www.giorgioarmanibeauty-usa.com


----------



## Moonface10 (Feb 15, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> And that one looks like the Armani High Precision Retouch.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.giorgioarma...106.html#start=2&cgid=F1_MAKE_UP_FACE_CONCEAL[/URL]


Thank you !!!


----------

